

TechStars Beats Y Combinator, Ranked Best Accelerator Program in U.S. - ssclafani
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/05/techstars-beats-y-combinator-r.php

======
pg
Lest anyone think this is being suppressed or something, it's a dupe. The
original is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2506580>

~~~
sdr984
I certainly don't think this is a dig at YC at all (despite the unfortunate
inflaming title chosen by RWW). It will be interesting to see what the data
say when they are released. Rankings coming out have certainly given schools
much greater visibility and clout. I think that they can do the same for
incubator programs. More incubators > more competition > better startups >
world changes.

------
sdr984
I think the ranking is less important than what all of these incubators are
doing for startups. There is more of an opportunity than ever for
entrepreneurs. The barriers to entry are getting torn down through these
programs.

------
staunch
This thing has no credibility and RWW is lame for "reporting" on it.

